# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Greket : "Shqiperia nuk eshte vend malor"

## Hyllien

Keshilltari kulturor i misionit shqiptar pranë UNESCO-s në Egjipt, prof. dr. Pal Paloka, M.D., F.K.Y, i dorëzoi sot një notë proteste konsullit grek në Kajro, z. Xiropis Limonidis, në lidhje me pohimin se "Shqipëria nuk është vend malor," në botimin e fundit në anglishte të Enciklopedisë Helenike, ("Hellenic Encyclopaedia," Ioannina University Press, Igoumenitsa, 2004). "Kemi të bëjmë me një mistifikim të qëllimshëm e flagrant, që nuk u shërben interesave të të dy vendeve, as miqësisë midis dy popujve tanë miq," theksoi prof. dr. Pal Paloka M.D., F.K.Y, në një konferencë shtypi të improvizuar me këtë rast, duke cituar edhe një pasazh nga botimi më i fundit i Enciklopedisë Italike ("Enciclopedia Italica", Edizioni Garibaldine, Lecce, 2004), ku thuhet shprehimisht se "Shqipëria është vend malor." Konferenca u zhvillua pa praninë e gazetarëve.

----------


## Hyllien

Zyrtarisht qesharak

Besnik Mustafaj




Në faqen kulturore të njërës nga gazetat tona kryesore të përditshme u botua diku para pak javësh një lajm, 
të cilin po e riprodhoj këtu të plotë: Këshilltari kulturor i misionit shqiptar pranë UNESCO-s në Egjipt, prof. 
dr. Pal Paloka, i ka dorëzuar një notë proteste konsullit grek në Kajro, Zotit Xiropis Limonidis, në lidhje me pohimin se Shqipëria nuk është vend malor....

Kemi të bëjmë me një mistifikim të qëllimshëm e flagrant, që nuk u shërben interesave të dy vendeve, as miqësisë midis dy popujve tanë miq, ka theksuar prof. dr. Pal Paloka gjatë një konference shtypi të improvizuar me këtë rast. Më tej, ai ka cituar edhe një pasazh nga botimi më i fundit i Enciklopedisë Italike, (Enciclopedia Italica, Edizioni Garibaldine, Lecce, 2004), ku thuhet shprehimisht se Shqipëria është vend malor. Përfundimi i dhënë nga grekët është shumë kontradiktor, pasi nga studime të ndryshme, të përpiluara jo vetëm nga studiues shqiptarë, por edhe të huaj, është përcaktuar se relievi i Shqipërisë është malor. Përcaktime të tilla jo vetëm që shtrembërojnë të vërtetën, por dhe hedhin baza të rreme për pozitën aktuale gjeografike shqiptare. Konferenca e shtypit është zhvilluar pa praninë e gazetarëve. Nga pala greke nuk ka pasur ende një reagim lidhur me notën në fjalë. Këtu përfundon njoftimi i dhënë në gazetë. Dhe sduhet të ketë pasur gjë tjetër për të shtuar.

Natyrisht, nuk kemi të bëjmë me kurrfarë skandali diplomatik. Nuk duam të themi as që pasaktësi të tilla, qoftë edhe të karakterit fiziko-gjeografik, nuk duhen sqaruar. Ato duhen sqaruar, saktësuar e korrigjuar sidomos kur zënë vend në botime enciklopedike, që përbëjnë referencë për publikun e huaj, jo gjithnjë të informuar. Për të kryer një punë të tillë ka një mijë rrugë, por asnjëra prej tyre nuk ka pse të jetë kaq seriozisht zyrtare, siç nënkupton nota e protestës, e shoqëruar për më tepër edhe me një konferencë shtypi, ani pse në të nuk kanë qenë të pranishëm gazetarët dhe pra, nuk dihet se kujt i është drejtuar diplomati ynë kulturor. Arsyeja për të bërë një notë proteste, (është apo nuk është Shqipëria një vend malor?) vendi i zgjedhur për ta paraqitur protestën (Kajro), argumentet në të cilat mbështetet protesta (mistifikim i qëllimshëm e flagrant, që nuk u shërben interesave të të dy vendeve, as miqësisë midis dy popujve tanë), të gjitha bashkë krijojnë tharmin e një
 barcolete për tu shkrirë gazit. Problemi shtrohet nëse duhet qeshur apo jo. Gjithsesi, nuk do të më dukej e drejtë të qeshej me personazhin e profesor doktorit, i cili shfaqet si strumbullar i rastit. Gazi, një gaz vetëm i hidhur, buron nga karikatura ku është katandisur shteti ynë sot në përgjithësi, pra, edhe në aspektin për të cilin po flasim e që prek misionin e tij, për të mbrojtur dinjitetin e kombit e për të shpalosur vlerat e vendit përballë të tjerëve. Ky është mision i madh, i shenjtë, ndaj është edhe shumë i kushtueshëm. Shërbimi diplomatik, i ngarkuar posaçërisht për kryerjen e tij, ka harxhe të mëdha për tu mbajtur, dihet. Por shpenzimet përbëjnë vetëm njërën anë të lidhjes që ky shërbim ka me çdo qytetar të vendit. Ana tjetër, edhe më e rëndësishme, qëndron te misioni i tij, për të mbrojtur jo vetëm interesat e vendit përballë të tjerëve, por edhe dinjitetin e kombit, duke u bërë kështu në një mënyrë apo një tjetër, pasqyrë e dinjitetit dhe e vlerave të çdo shtetasi
 përballë të tjerëve. Prandaj, nuk është e tepërt të thuhet se karrikaturizimi i tij i dhemb diku në shpirt secilit prej nesh, që kemi lindur shqiptarë. Te kjo dhimbje qëndron dallimi midis përjetimit të një episodi të tillë dhe një skandali diplomatik, pasojat e të cilit ndihen dhe korrigjohen ndryshe. Si rregull, karrikaturizimi i vetvetes nuk është i njëjtë me gabimin, domethënë se ai rrezaton disa dobësi që lënë si pasojë poshtërimin e vetvetes. Rrjedhimisht shoqërohen me një përshtypje mjaft jetëgjatë.

Ka vend të thuhet se me një rast si ky në fjalë, nuk mund të krijohet përshtypja përgjithësuese. Fatkeqësisht, rasti i sjellë si shembull për të mbështetur shqetësimin, nuk është dhe aq i shkëputur. Ai, madje, është pasojë e një mënyre sjelljeje që kanë futur qeveritarët tanë ndaj të huajve, miq të vendit tonë. Dhe këtu modeli për keq është vetë kryeministri Nano. Për të mos u larguar nga marrëdhëniet me Greqinë, le të kujtojmë vizitën që i bëri më 1997 Nanos së sapoemëruar Kryetar i Qeverisë, Ministri i Jashtëm helen Teodor Pangallos. Në vend që ti shtrëngonte dorën mikut, Nano i vuri atij pëllëmbën mbi bark dhe i tha: Qënke shëndoshur më shumë se unë në burg. Dhe qeshi. Por miku nuk e shoqëroi në harenë e tij aspak protokollare. Përkundrazi, u zymtua. Dhe dëshmitarë të pranishëm në takim thonë se ajo zymti e shoqëroi gjithë takimin. Pangallos e tregon këtë rast si eksperiencën e tij më të çuditshme diplomatike. Tani së fundi, me vendim qeverie, Nano cakton bashkëshorten e tij në
 statusin e Zonjës së Parë të vendit, ndërkohë që nuk e ndryshon dot që Zoti i Parë i vendit mbetet Presidenti. Në protokollin e shtetit Zonja e Parë e vendit ka detyrime përfaqësuese të rëndësishme diplomatike. Me asnjë logjikë nuk mund të ndërtohet skenari i sjelljes së saj kur ajo, për të respektuar funksionin që i ka ngarkuar i shoqi, do të jetë e detyruar të shoqërojë kryetarin e shtetit në ceremoni ndërkombëtare. Por, mund të përfytyrohet çuditja e nëpunësve të protokolleve të huaja kur do të mësojnë lidhjen që Zonja e Parë e vendit ka me Kryetarin e Shtetit. Një lidhje pa lidhje.

Ndërkohë, vërejmë përditë se aty ku duhen bërë nota proteste, apo qoftë edhe të jepen e të kërkohen shpjegime me seriozitetin e denjë ndaj të huajve, mungon krejtësisht veprimi i shërbimit diplomatik. Para pak javësh, Sekretari Amerikan i Shtetit, Kolin Pauell, në një intervistë për një kanal televiziv gjerman, e përcaktoi Turqinë si vend islam, duke theksuar se është një vend mik i SHBA. Reagoi menjëherë qeveria turke diplomatikisht dhe publikisht dhe gjithë opinioni publik ndërkombëtar e mori vesh se ajo nuk e pranonte një cilësim të tillë. Dhe ky reagim nuk i cënoi aspak marrëdhëniet shumë të ngushta e komplekse midis Turqisë dhe SHBA, qoftë në nivel dypalësh, qoftë brenda NATO-s. Në të njëjtin kontekst kemi dëgjuar jo Kolin Pauellin, por vetë Presidentin Bush në fillim të këtij viti, ta rendisë Shqipërinë ndër vendet islame. Askush nuk pipëtiu në Tiranë, as nga zyra e Kryeministrit e as nga Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme, qoftë edhe sa për të sqaruar mikun tonë strategjik se ne
 jemi një vend laik, multikonfesional. Ballafaqimi i të dy shembujve është i mjaftueshëm dhe nuk ka nevojë për komente. Për të kuptuar se çmendojnë të fortët e globit, le të citojmë Bonapartin, i cili thotë: Për ti fshirë çizmet nuk kam nevojë për miq. Çizmet mi fshijnë shërbëtorët. Miqtë i dua të tillë që të dinë të rrinë në tryezë.

----------


## Hyllien

O Olimp te qofsha fale se prej teje kena dale(si civilizim e kam llafin) ...

----------

